# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Đề nghị Admin thêm mục "máy chấn cnc"

## haianhelectric

Mình định viết bài về máy chấn thủy lực cnc  mà tìm mãi không có chuyên mục nào, nếu không có thì ít nhất Admin cũng phải có mục " máy cnc chưa phân loại để thành viên còn viết bài chứ.

----------

CNC PRO, Nam CNC, newbieCNC, thuyên1982, zentic

----------


## thuyên1982

bác làm vài bài về máy thủy lực đi bác, em đang tính chế cái máy đột, đập nhưng lại mù về thủy lực.

----------


## newbieCNC

Mục này hay đóa. Các bác làm đi em học tập

----------


## CNC PRO

Cảm ơn bạn *haianhelectric* đã góp ý. Chuyên mục Các loại máy CNC khác đã được tạo.

_@all
Chào bác bạn.
Trong trường hợp các bạn muốn phát triển thêm những chuyên mục mà diễn đàn chưa có.. đừng nên để mất hứng vì sự thiếu sót này. Các bạn cứ tạo chủ đề với nội dung & chuyên mục theo như ý các bạn. Nếu nội dung chủ đề không vi phạm Nội quy chung, chủ đề chưa có chuyên mục riêng, BQT sẽ xem xét & tạo chuyên mục mới phù hợp với chủ đề và di chuyển chủ đề về nơi phù hợp.
Diễn đàn chúng ta.. với mục tiêu phát triển cả về lượng lẫn về chất nên không giới hạn chủ đề hay chuyên mục bó hẹp trong CNC.. mà có thể mở rộng ra các linh/phụ kiện, sản phẩm có liên quan đến cnc, các sản phẩm tự động hóa v.v..._

Chúc các bạn vui khi tham gia cùng CNCProVN.com
Trân trọng.

----------

haianhelectric, zentic

----------


## imechavn

Tôi thấy có mục http://forum.cncprovn.com/forums/77-...i-may-CNC-khac có thể dùng để cho các bài về " máy đột dập CNC", "máy chấn CNC", loại máy này có nhiều hãng sản xuất, cũ có, mới có. Chắc chắn loại máy này chế mới thì hiếm rồi, chủ yếu là nghiên cứu để sử dụng và sửa chữa thôi. Bởi có sản xuất chúng ta cũng phải có kiến thức tốt về thủy lực, tính chịu tải cho máy, hệ thống điện tự động hóa điều khiển.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Theo em những máy này chúng ta khó có thể DIY tốt vì đòi hỏi độ cứng vũng của phần khung là rất lớn, lớn hơn nhiều so với một máy phay cnc thông thường, đó là chưa nói so với những máy điêu khắc cnc thì khoảng chênh này còn lớn hơn nữa  :Wink: .
Riêng việc sử dụng hiệu quả, sửa chữa phục hồi thôi cũng rất khó khăn, các máy này đòi hỏi độ chính xác của chày & cối cao hơn máy dập chấn thông thường.

----------


## huanpt

CÒn mấy cái thuộc thể loại DIY mà không thuộc thể loại CNC thì có được post không? Có vào mấy forum DIY mà nó vắng như cái chùa.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì anh cố gang post đi cho nó đông hehehe.

----------


## huanpt

> thì anh cố gang post đi cho nó đông hehehe.


Nhưng mà post vào đâu? Ví dụ mấy cái mẹo khéo tay hay mần, chả liên quan gì CNC.

----------


## CKD

> _@all
> Chào bác bạn.
> Trong trường hợp các bạn muốn phát triển thêm những chuyên mục mà diễn đàn chưa có.. đừng nên để mất hứng vì sự thiếu sót này. Các bạn cứ tạo chủ đề với nội dung & chuyên mục theo như ý các bạn. Nếu nội dung chủ đề không vi phạm Nội quy chung, chủ đề chưa có chuyên mục riêng, BQT sẽ xem xét & tạo chuyên mục mới phù hợp với chủ đề và di chuyển chủ đề về nơi phù hợp.
> Diễn đàn chúng ta.. với mục tiêu phát triển cả về lượng lẫn về chất nên không giới hạn chủ đề hay chuyên mục bó hẹp trong CNC.. mà có thể mở rộng ra các linh/phụ kiện, sản phẩm có liên quan đến cnc, các sản phẩm tự động hóa v.v..._





> CÒn mấy cái thuộc thể loại DIY mà không thuộc thể loại CNC thì có được post không? Có vào mấy forum DIY mà nó vắng như cái chùa.





> Nhưng mà post vào đâu? Ví dụ mấy cái mẹo khéo tay hay mần, chả liên quan gì CNC.


Thì post đại vào đâu đó.. sau đó hình thành chuyên mục rồi được move về nơi phù hợp thôi mà. BQT cũng có ý kiến như thế.
Với những nội dung như khéo tay hay mần.. thấy cũng phù hợp với chuyên mục *Trao đổi kinh nghiệm* hoặc như các sản phẩm tự chế trên trời dưới biển thì có chuyên mục *Cơ khí chế tạo* đó thôi...
Chúng ta có biết bao vấn đề có thể trao đổi và chia sẻ, nhưng nếu chờ phải có chuyên mục như ý rồi thì mới viết bài thì chắc tới tết công gô. BQT không thể nào lường trước tất cả chuyên mục & chủ đề mà thành viên mong muốn  :Big Grin: .

----------


## culitruong

> Theo em những máy này chúng ta khó có thể DIY tốt vì đòi hỏi độ cứng vũng của phần khung là rất lớn, lớn hơn nhiều so với một máy phay cnc thông thường, đó là chưa nói so với những máy điêu khắc cnc thì khoảng chênh này còn lớn hơn nữa .
> Riêng việc sử dụng hiệu quả, sửa chữa phục hồi thôi cũng rất khó khăn, các máy này đòi hỏi độ chính xác của chày & cối cao hơn máy dập chấn thông thường.


đang hăm he cái vụ dập này vì đang rất cần, nghe đồng chí nói hơi bị nãn lòng chiến sĩ.

----------


## katerman

mofat thiện tai, bần tăng hiểu hết.

----------

